# Joe Warren piece



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

With the upcoming Dream event, I threw this piece together...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice work, man. I really like the style of it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice man, I really like the text. :thumbsup:


----------

